# Any way to zoom in print module



## redhotlama (Aug 23, 2010)

There is an option of zoom to fit, but no way to zoom in tighter on an image. You can reposition, but not zoom.

Or do i just not know how?


----------



## RikkFlohr (Aug 23, 2010)

I usually do my cropping in the Develop module-in effect zooming in as much as I need at the proper aspect ration before going to print. You have very limited image control within the print module.


----------



## redhotlama (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah thats what i was using as work around. Just a pain in the neck to have to switch back ad forth.


----------

